# How fast is your bow?



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering how fast are the bows that the women out there are shooting. This question was brought up to me last night. I am an avid 3d shooter and I shoot in the women bowhunter class. I shoot a Hoyt SierraTec at 53# with a 25" draw. My bow shoots 256 fps. I was just wondering how that compares to other women shooters. Hope to hear from everyone.

Lee


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

256 is fast for a female bow. I keep my Moms and Wifes bow tuned and with there 25" draw and 35# they are lucky to get in the 220's.


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*BowTech LADYHAWK*

My wifes bow is 43lbs 25in and she is right around 265ft per sec.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Louies wife here, I shoot a Parker Ultra Lite 31 at 55 lbs and 26 inch draw, my fps will vary depending on which arrows I am shooting. When shooting my CXL 150 Selects I get 265 fps. I havent cronoed the forge bow lately.


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

what kind of archery competition does everyone participate in and how fast does your bow shoot?


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Fita only style of shooting.


I shoot a Hoyt Saphire & a Ultratec cam 1/2 Both are set at 21" draw, 32lb, both bows give around 198 to 208 fps which is the minimum I need to reach 70mts and 80yds.


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

You ladies are shooting some awesome poundages. Are you sure you need to do that. I have been a competitive shooter for 35 years in the NFAA style of shooting at 39# and 198fps. I can shoot out to 101 yards. Have hunted once raising bow weight up to 40# required by our state, was successful going clear trhrough the animal at 25 yards. You must all be fairly young to shoot that kind of pundage. I am 62. I am impressed!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I only shoot indoor and outdoor FITA so speed is really not a bit concern but to only get to 70 meters max.

I shoot a Merlin Max2000, 24 3/4 in draw at 42 lbs and she chronos at 216 fps with ACC 2-04's with 80 gr tips and 1.5 vanes.

Denise


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Ladyarcher said:


> *You ladies are shooting some awesome poundages. Are you sure you need to do that. I have been a competitive shooter for 35 years in the NFAA style of shooting at 39# and 198fps. I can shoot out to 101 yards. Have hunted once raising bow weight up to 40# required by our state, was successful going clear trhrough the animal at 25 yards. You must all be fairly young to shoot that kind of pundage. I am 62. I am impressed! *


Lady around here there arent to many women shooting archery so I am left to compete with myself or meet the guys on their terms and compete with them, so I decided to up the poundage and shoot the mens stakes at the local shoots. I also found that finding equiptment readily available at the pro shops around here for the lower poundage shooter isnt easy to find locally unless I want to wait on catolog orders, they really cater to the men which are their majority of buisness. I sometimes hunt with my bow set on 60 lbs, usually in the early bow season when the temps are mild. I also like the added reasurance that with my higher poundage I can shoot a heaveyer arrow which will give me more kenetic energy.Im no spring chicken my husband prefers to call me the raspy old hen, but really Im 39.
I think its awesome to see a lady that has been shooting for so long, I hope I will still be shooting at 62 
Deborah-->>------------->


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Ladyarcher;

For a ladies FITA 144 with a 38# compound you would have a pretty high arc in your arrow trajectory, and even with "knitting needles" you would see a lot of arrow drift in the wind. Most women can move up into the 45-55# range with new compounds fairly easily, with a little conditioning and training.

-CG


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Mathews LX 50# 25" draw shooting 262fps with a redline arrow 5 grains per inch


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

*Wifes Rig*

My wife is currently shooting a Browning Impulse LS 42# 26" draw 227 fps Gold tips..not very fast, but she is a dead eye with this setup.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

My wife shoots a Hoyt ProTec XT2000 at 53-57# (depending on training or comp) with 300 grain X10's doing 270fps. Her setup is faster than mine.


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

*do I dare say*

Well I got my new Cougar III fury X and @ 27 3/4 inches (yes, I am tall 5'9") shooting acc 3-18's weighing in at about 312 grains @ 57 lbs I put it thru the crono @ 276 fps. 

It took me awhile to work up to this weight after my injury/surgery but this is the most comfortable holding/release weight for me any less I feel like I have less resistance and have a harder time getting a smooth clean release for me.that is every person is different.

I shoot mostly 3-d and I also shoot mostly with the boys around here. I like too donate and shoot the longer stake good practice for shooting my own at the bigger shoots.


----------



## diane10x (Jul 9, 2002)

I've always been taught that accuracy is superior to speed, so I don't know how fast my arrows go. Realizing that fast arrows go fast, that also means fast arrows not well aimed will only get to bad places on the target faster. 

Many of the finest female archers of all time don't shoot high weights and fast arrows. Becky Pearson's draw weight is just 32 pounds. Sally Wunderle and Michelle Ragsdale are somewhere in the high 30's to low 40's as far as poundage. 

They're about accuracy. And, their accuracy has let them stay at the top of the rankings lists for a total of more than 50 years between the 3 of them. 

Shoot to hit the target, if it lands in the right place, who cares how short a length of time it took to get there!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

There was a huge debate on this at 
http://www.archery-forum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=83220

Should all things being equal skill wise and arrow weight wise, the one with the fastest setup will win in the wind due to drift. Low poundage is fine indoors, but when you get out to 70m FITA ranges even the recurve women shoot 45#+


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*Bow poundage*

I have been shooting for 34 years. I started with a 28 lb pearson and gone up to a 40 lb martin specter. I have decided to stay with my specter set at 35 lbs. I can reach the long distances using ACC. Yes, with weight training I could probably go up to 40- 45 lbs but I ask myself why? I hit the target, I am consistent and I am having fun. It is all personal preference. Shot what is best for you, what is comfortable and have fun.


----------



## exit25bow (Jan 3, 2003)

*how fast is your bow?*

I'm with Diaine x 10-- been shooting for 31 years and have never known how fast the bow is, I always figuered if the arrow hit where I aimed, what would it matter if it took a few seconds longer to get there. At69 years young, i'm afraid it's too late for me to worry such things, just go shoot my bow and have fun--bettering my last score is a plus. Good shooting to all .


----------



## diane10x (Jul 9, 2002)

Marcus, 

I've shot next to Becky, Sally and Michelle and many other women with low weight bows on the 70meter FITA range who can all hit the center on a windy day. Their draw weights are low no matter what the distance or the wind speed. They shoot the weight that works for them, hit the centers, win the prizes and go home. 

I sincerely believe that forcing the issue of higher weights has permanenetly ruined some very fine archers. It's hard to blow out your shoulder when you aren't constantly putting it through the trauma of pulling a weight that is set too high. I think shooting lower weights is a major part of the reason people like Becky, Sally and Michelle have survived and thrived and gained the respect that they have for as long as they have. 

Archery for me is more of a mental than a physical sport, and that's why I choose to keep the draw weight lower than most.

The way arrows are constructed these days, x-10s and ACEs don't get tossed as readily in the wind the way a 2312 indoor x-7 arrow does. The drift effect on today's outdoor arrows is minimal at best. 

And while there are indeed some recurve women shooting 45#, they are in the minority, at least from the archers I've met at tournaments. 

Some people can easily hit the 10 ring with 32 pounds, and some can hit it easily at 60 pounds. It's all about personal choice and determination. 

I think the real issue is that an archer (male or female) should shoot the weight that both physically and mentally makes them feel comfortable, and where they can continue to enjoy what they're doing.


----------



## purple phantom (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm shooting a Martin Phantom Mag. 25" draw, 40# draw weight and getting 214 fps.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

diane
Yes it's all very well to say mention those archers and say they have shot well in the wind, 3 archers doesn't build a case. 
There is no doubt that an archer should never shoot more poundage than capable, however fact is very very simple. If you can handle shooting at a higher poundage you WILL have an advantage. Simple physics. An arrow traveling faster at the same speed and weight will drift less. Forget that "but you will miss faster" propaganda, walk up and tell yourself that you will beat someone shooting 10# heavier because you are drawing less and you will know that's not automatic. There are some very good women compounders capable of shooting 50#+ and shooting 1360+ rounds. If you can handle the weight, why shoot less? The men don't. 
I shoot 52-54# and am well aware I am giving up points to someone shooting 60#. I can try and pretend that I will be more accurate at a lower poundage, but it's not true, I just accept it and try and shoot well. 



> And while there are indeed some recurve women shooting 45#, they are in the minority, at least from the archers I've met at tournaments.


Yeah well the US womens recurve record is still 44 points below the world record. 

If poundage hurts accuracy, shoot a FITA with a 30# compound in the wind and see how you go.


----------



## penchey (May 28, 2003)

I am shooting a new Hoyt Supertec at 24" draw and 50# getting 280 fps. Beman Hawk 500. weight is 250 gr.
Bow is 50-60#


----------



## penchey (May 28, 2003)

I have shot 1 ASA tournament. June of 2001. Usually shoot CKAA 3D. Also shoot at Cedar Hills indoor 5 dot 300 round or Vegas 300 round. Would like more info on what you are talking about with FITA and any other shoot available.


----------



## Twisted Limb (Feb 21, 2003)

Currently shooting 49# @ 25.5". Getting around 238fps.

I agree with most of what Marcus has said. Higher poundage is definitely an advantage in the wind due to decreased drift. How much of an advantage depends on the scores you're shooting I guess. For me, going down 10# would mean that, in moderate wind (which is never blowing constantly bear in mind), my arrows will drift enough to have an adverse impact on my scores (this is not a 'gut feeling', but calculated mathematics and physics - programs such as 'Accurate Sights' will take the hard work out of these calculations for you ). As long as the draw-weight isn't so uncomfortable that you have to readjust your form when you come to full draw, you're just throwing away points by under-bowing yourself. 
(I think it's a different story for recurve - as a 10# increase translates into 10# more 'holding weight', whereas with a compound it might mean that you're only holding an extra 2#).

However, if you're purely shooting to have fun, then there's absolutely no reason why you shouldn't shoot a lower poundage (for example, I'd probably shoot aroud 44# for maximum comfort). I don't think it really makes a big difference on scores (when you compare it to something like solid form), but if you're a perfectionist looking for that 2 extra points from 70m, it's crazy not to crank it up to what you can handle


----------



## jabear (Oct 26, 2002)

*Hoyt Cybertec*

I shoot a 2002 Hoyt Cybertec (modified some) I get 286fps @5 Grains a pound. Yes... my speed is correct. I have a 27" draw and shoot 60 lbs. My last 3 Hoyt bows have all been over 285fps. My Old Hoyt Powertec went 292fps... that bow kicked butt!! I usually shoot IBO Tournaments (since 1993) We slowed down going to big events with son in Ice Hockey takes up my time.

You don't have to shoot high poundage to pick up speed... just get arrow that fly correctly for you bow...the less draft you have the more speed you will pick up. I decided in 1992 if I was going to compete with the BIG GIRLS I was going to work up to the Max weigh for women shooting... and I did. I read the magazines and seen what the women were shooting speed and draw weigh and set a goal. And HOYT never let me down on getting speed out of a bow.


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

i shoot a parker ultra light 31 @ 57# 24" draw .with carbons and feathers i get 227.with aluminums and vanes 215.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I shoot a Hoyt Havotec and Cybertec. Both are set at 57#/ 25.5 inch draw. The Havotec shoots 217, with 319 grain hunting arrows and the Cybertec shoots 264 with 280 grain target arrows.

Why do I shoot 57#? Because I can.  I'm a big girl (not at all fat) and do a lot of physical work around the ranch. 57# is easy for me. I'd also like to hunt elk someday and desire a 60 pound draw for it. I keep my target bow set the same as my hunting bow so I can draw the later during hunting season. If I did not desire the elk, I'd probably lower it to 45 or 50 pounds.


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

*Stuff*

I'm a fella so you ladies will have to forgive me for my $.02.

Saphire,

I think everyone who has posted is correct. I would like to ask though ,what you had in mind when you were asking about speed? In a target situation accuracy is the only thing that counts. I guess it doesn't matter if it takes 1 second or 1 minute for the arrow to break the X. However your post said it was a bowhunter's league which leads me to make the assumption ( I know that's a bad thing) that perhaps you hunt as well. If You hunt with the same bow you 3d with then of course accuracy is the most important issue but not the only one. You have kinetic energy and your prey's reaction time. You do need enough kinetic energy to get the job done when your arrow is accurately shot. Speed and arrow weight play heavily into that equation and a very low poundage bow is going to lack enough KE to take game humanely consistantly.


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

you make some very good points,Dark Arrow.I mainly use my bow for hunting,so speed is not the most important issue for me.i hunt with alum. arrows,because i get more kinetic energy than with my carbons. last time i checked, it was around 49,enough to take a large deer.i shoot 57,because i am comfortable shooting that much weight.thank you for mentioning the importance of kinetic energy for hunting.sometimes people get hung up in the speed,and not the correct way that the arrow is spined or what is proper for taking an animal in the most effective humane way.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

In regards to Dark Arrow's comment,

Considering the speed of sound is near 700 miles per hour, a deer's reaction time is a not factor. He will always have enough time to react in a reflex manner. I've seen deer turn completely around before the arrow reaches them. Penatration and shot placement is far more important than speed. The higher draw weight provides penetration.


----------



## alucanbob (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey, this is my dad's sn, but I just wanted to say that I pull about 50 lbs on my PSE Spirit, and it's not quite enough poundage for me. The only thing I do is target shoot. By the way, I'm 21 y/o female.


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

I agree with you pinkarrow. I started out at around 30 lbs. about 2 years ago. I am now shooting 39 lbs. My goal is to get to at least 40 lbs., but if that doesn't work for me, so be it. That is why I bought an Ultra 2! Shooting lower poundage just makes us more determined to try to get our yardage better. Just think, when we do get our yardage down and then go to a higher poundage if possible; look out! We'll beat everybody!! Anyhow, it is true that a person shooting a higher poundage bow does have a bit of an advantage; because if they would be off on their yardage a tad, they probably still would be in the ten ring. Now if we lower poundage shooters would be off on our poundage, we would get a lower score. Oh well, the way I look at it is, since I shoot a lower poundage, I just have to practice my yardage more and get better then the higher poundage shooters. Then I will get the ten that I wanted, even if it is a slow ten. LOL Isn't archery a blast!!!


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

*more physics*

Greetings TSadler and others.

I have to disagree about arrow speed and deer reaction time. It cannot be overcome as you stated but every millisecond in my mind can and does make a difference. However that was not the intention of my previous post if "speed" is what I conveyed. KE and accuracy is. Speed aside for a moment, if you can hit the animal in the correct location but lack the needed KE to drive the arrow into the animal and kill it then you don't get the job done no matter how accurate you are. When you increase the draw weight of your bow as you mentioned, you are increasing your speed. The increase in speed directly relates to your increased penetration. In reality you are increasing your speed (given no changes to any particular setup other than draw weight) when you increase your draw weight. The only 2 ways to increase KE is to speed up your arrows or increase thier weight. Now one can argue that simply increasing your arrow weight may or may not do that because your heavier arrow will be traveling slower with the same setup as a lighter one. I think speed is over rated in a lot of advertising but it certainly is a factor to consider.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I understand what you are saying, but isn't the normal way to increase arrow speed is to decrease arrow weight?

My thoughts are a lighter arrow loses its KE immediately upon impact whereas a heavier arrow retains KE longer, thereby improving pass through. However, that even has limits. An 800 grain arrow will not go very far if I shot it from my bow.


----------



## CONCON (Aug 5, 2003)

*How Fast is your Bow*

I am currently shooting a Martin Jaguar, 23" Draw, between 44-48 lbs. It was timed at 204 FPS. 

Shooting 3Ds with pins the Faster the Arrow the less gap between Pins. So I think speed is a necessity for the 3D game especially if you are still learning how to gauge yardage!!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow you all have some speed. I shoot a Cybertec and look forward to getting it up to full poundage. I have a 25 DL and DW is at 25 also right now. My bow does up to 40. I had it tested once I got it set up to see what the poundage I was pulling and what it could pull at full weight Seems the 30 to 40 poundage was off a bit. It does lower and higher than that. The speed at its present setting is 164 I think it might have been higher it was last year when I tested it. I hope to get into 3D with it and living here in PA wind can be a factor. So at least I know now I will have the speed to comp for it.  

Thanks


----------

